
BEREC Launches Net Neutrality Guidelines - Gys
http://berec.europa.eu/eng/news_and_publications/whats_new/3958-berec-launches-net-neutrality-guidelines
======
okket
see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12390292](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12390292)

